# Sundridge Park Bromley - Thursday 9th October



## Leftie (Oct 7, 2014)

Looking for 1 Forumer to make up a 4 ball due to a last minute withdrawal by a wimp (man flu or something)

Currently myself, Smiffy and ChrisD.  Meet 10.00/1015 and tee off on the East course 10.30/10.45.  Green fee Â£20 cash in my pocket and I will even buy a round after (well it is my birthday).

Any takers?

1st to 100% confirm is in.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 7, 2014)

Leftie said:



			Looking for 1 Forumer to make up a 4 ball due to a last minute withdrawal by a wimp (man flu or something)

Currently myself, Smiffy and ChrisD.  Meet 10.00/1015 and tee off on the East course 10.30/10.45.  Green fee Â£20 cash in my pocket and I will even buy a round after (well it is my birthday).

Any takers?

1st to 100% confirm is in.
		
Click to expand...


80th birthday and you're spending it with us - how nice!


----------



## chrisd (Oct 7, 2014)

C'mon the chance to play with leg ends that are Smiffy and Leftie - well worth the dosh and a sunny day promised!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 7, 2014)

Would love to have brought the average age below the 60 figures  guys but already have commitments I can't get out of


----------



## chrisd (Oct 7, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Would love to have brought the average age below the 60 figures  guys but already have commitments I can't get out of
		
Click to expand...

Cheeky northern git - pull a sickie!


----------



## JustOne (Oct 7, 2014)

I believe I have already been 'pencilled in' for this.

Forecast had better be good else I'm staying in bed


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 7, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Cheeky northern git - pull a sickie!
		
Click to expand...


It's not even work - playing Woburn


----------



## chrisd (Oct 7, 2014)

Well, if they are more important!

Enjoy yourself Phil


----------



## chrisd (Oct 7, 2014)

JustOne said:



			I believe I have already been 'pencilled in' for this.

Forecast had better be good else I'm staying in bed 

Click to expand...

It'll be fun,me and Leftie showing you what your swing will look like in 5 years time!


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 7, 2014)

chrisd said:



			It'll be fun,me and Leftie showing you what your swing will look like in 5 years time!  

Click to expand...

That long? I've seen it in action a couple of times!

Signed
Mr Pott


----------



## mashleyR7 (Oct 7, 2014)

I can make this


----------



## JustOne (Oct 7, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			That long? I've seen it in action a couple of times!

Signed
Mr Pott 

Click to expand...

Indeed,.. physically I'm 85 :angry:


----------



## Golfmmad (Oct 7, 2014)

Cor blimey, wish I'd been in the loop earlier. Would definitely of been up for this. 

Have a good game guys,

And happy Birthday for Thursday Roger! :cheers:


----------



## Leftie (Oct 7, 2014)

Sorry for the tardy response guys but only been in a little while and just checked the thread.

Justone was the first to respond so is in.  

Ash and Chris - you are more than welcome to have a game at Sundridge.  Come up with some dates when you are both available and we'll get something organised.  Richart may also be interested (once he has recovered from "man flu")


----------



## chrisd (Oct 7, 2014)

JustOne said:



			Indeed,.. physically I'm 85 :angry:
		
Click to expand...

......... but only look 84!


----------



## richart (Oct 7, 2014)

Gutted to miss out Roger, but I have been warned about passing the bug on to the elderly.

Have a good birthday. Does the Queen still send telegrams ?


----------



## Leftie (Oct 8, 2014)

This thread has become very ageist - mainly by the older ones themselves.

Surprised it hasn't been blocked yet.


----------



## JustOne (Oct 8, 2014)

How's it looking Rog? It's raining waterfalls here...!


----------



## duncan mackie (Oct 8, 2014)

JustOne said:



			How's it looking Rog? It's raining waterfalls here...!
		
Click to expand...

as it is here; fortunately it's only Wed today though........

I too have been promised good weather for tomorrow (Cinque Ports) so I'm sure it will be lovely


----------



## chrisd (Oct 8, 2014)

duncan mackie said:



			as it is here; fortunately it's only Wed today though........

I too have been promised good weather for tomorrow (Cinque Ports) so I'm sure it will be lovely 

Click to expand...

I emailed the secretary there two days ago about a December forum meet ...... no response as yet!


----------



## Leftie (Oct 8, 2014)

Bit of rain here as well and I wouldn't be surprised if the Quaggy overflowed it's banks for a while.

Course should be fine tomorrow but if in doubt before you leave home we have an info line 020 8290 1509.  Usually updated between 7.15 and 8.00 (dependant on weather conditions).


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 8, 2014)

Had rain down here today of biblical proportions.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 9, 2014)

A big thanks to Leftie for the invite to play his place, fabulous place with 2 smashing courses. We played the East Course and the two old boys took on the might of Justone and Smiffy in a tense nailbiting and hard fought match!

Thunder, lightening and hefty showers were all laid on to celebrate Lefties 90th birthday!! But we battled on regardless and I'm sure the result will be posted by the youngsters!


Thanks Roger and I hope you enjoy the rest of the day!


----------



## Leftie (Oct 9, 2014)

Hmmmm.... my 90th eh Chris.  Don't forget that you are only a (very) few years younger than me. :ears:

Big thanks to Chris, Rob and James for making this a memorable day.  Sorry about the weather lads - I think that someone upstairs was having something to say about me getting this far in life.  Good job I was carrying my 2 iron today. 

Hope the course was set up to your liking.


----------



## PieMan (Oct 9, 2014)

Happy birthday Rog - hope you all had a great day. Looking forward to playing Sundridge Park again one day.

And Chris - would be interested in the Royal Cinque Ports meet if it gets off the ground.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 9, 2014)

PieMan said:



			And Chris - would be interested in the Royal Cinque Ports meet if it gets off the ground.
		
Click to expand...

Would be great to see you again, it been a while since you were wrecked the evening before the Ping ProAm!


----------



## PieMan (Oct 9, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Would be great to see you again, it been a while since you were wrecked the evening before the Ping ProAm!
		
Click to expand...

:cheers: :thup:


----------



## JustOne (Oct 9, 2014)

Cheers for the game guys, sorry the golf was so crap - just one of many, many, many, many, many off days 

Really enjoyed your company, well done to Leftie and Chris who thrashed Smiffy and I 

(we both topped drives 50yds on 17, we both sliced shots OOB on 18) ..... quality golf!! :angry:

Smiffy - we really need to work on our 'cheese-on-toasting' :thup:


----------



## chrisd (Oct 9, 2014)

JustOne said:



			we both topped drives 50yds on 17
		
Click to expand...


I think it was nearer 40 yards James ...... or is it a "forum" top?


----------



## JustOne (Oct 9, 2014)

Was probably nearer 30   ....... but the carry was *exactly* 4Â½ inches!! :rofl:


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 10, 2014)

JustOne said:



			(we both topped drives 50yds on 17, we both sliced shots OOB on 18) ..... quality golf!!
		
Click to expand...

*You* may have topped a drive 50yds James, but *I* topped mine a bit further than yours if I remember correctly.
The fact that I had a clear shot to the green whereas you didn't says it all.
We will forget the fact that I then shanked my 5 wood into the trees, failed to get out properly and blobbed the hole.

Thoroughly enjoyed the company, great laugh despite the weather. How can so many 3 pointers be interspersed with so many blobs????
Oh by the way, did I tell you about my beautiful 8 iron to about 3" on the 11th?? A gimme birdie????
No?
Well, it goes like this...................................


----------



## chrisd (Oct 10, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Oh by the way, did I tell you about my beautiful 8 iron to about 3" on the 11th?? A gimme birdie????
No?
Well, it goes like this...................................


Click to expand...


............. You were standing on the tee, club in hand, took a glorious swing that was poetry in motion- completely thinned the shot, and stood in bemusement only to watch it bumble onto the dance floor and roll up for a gimme! 

Still, at least you two, specimens of fit young golfers, removed your hats to shake hands at the end, and remembered to pay out to the old codgers afterwards!


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 10, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Still, at least you two, specimens of fit young golfers, removed your hats to shake hands at the end, and remembered to pay out to the old codgers afterwards!
		
Click to expand...

Errr.........I wasn't wearing a hat.
And it was only a fiver Geezer. Don't get cocky.
Look on it as a short term loan


----------



## chrisd (Oct 10, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Errr.........I wasn't wearing a hat.
And it was only a fiver Geezer. Don't get cocky.
Look on it as a short term loan


Click to expand...

Err, so you've got you hair cut to look like a baseball cap ..... How trendy!

Even a short term loan at our age is dodgy, you won't get it back from our estate when we're gone!


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 10, 2014)

All I know is that I ache all over this morning Chris.
Must have been all the stopping and starting.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 10, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			All I know is that I ache all over this morning Chris.
Must have been all the stopping and starting.


Click to expand...

Yes, dodging thunder, lightening and rain did break the flow a little! :smirk:


----------

